# 77080 and 77081



## Shay2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

In what instance can these to codes be billed together? My provider wants billed for both but I believe that 77081 takes care of both.

Your thoughts?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Apr 19, 2012)

Shay2025 said:


> In what instance can these to codes be billed together? My provider wants billed for both but I believe that 77081 takes care of both.
> 
> Your thoughts?



According to AMA, ACR, and CMS you cannot code both of these codes - 77080 includes one or more sites and that includes peripheral sites if done at the same times as axial sites.


----------



## tmlbwells (Apr 19, 2012)

The only time to use 77081 is when only the appendicular site is used.


----------



## llarson49 (Aug 30, 2017)

*77080 + 77081*

77080 and 77081 were billed together.  Insurance paid for 77081 and denied 77080.  How could you correct this or not? Confused!


----------



## luhre (Jun 13, 2018)

*Coding Data Analyst, CPC*

If you do a forearm DXA with the spine, you still report 77080 and only 77080.


----------

